# Bull Elk Mount Just Finished



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Looks nice


----------



## jwscott (Mar 1, 2014)

Great Job !!


----------



## huntingful (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

thumbs_up


----------



## CaptainCole (Oct 16, 2018)

Gorgeous


----------



## EXTRMEOUTDOORS (Nov 6, 2018)

what a stud


----------



## Conleyc (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice !


----------



## CourtStamper (Jul 12, 2018)

Man, you can hear it through the photos! Good job!


----------



## asouthercanuck (Feb 10, 2019)

That'll look sweet on the living room wall!


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Very well done. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpassage (Oct 13, 2017)

Beautiful mount!


----------



## DroptineDC18 (Feb 19, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## welsh.aaro (Apr 15, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## noclueo2 (Jan 22, 2018)

Looks great!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## js2700 (Feb 20, 2015)

Good Job, looks great!


----------



## crate572 (Jan 4, 2016)

I like look ...


----------



## GASeminole (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice bull


----------



## robyeah (Jan 2, 2016)

you can nearly hear it wailing!


----------



## chcfirefighter (Sep 28, 2012)

I agree, I can imagine the sound!


----------



## smalltown (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice work!!


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice job!


----------



## ElkChapo (Oct 24, 2018)

Boom! Looks awesome! Great bull.


----------



## Steelsearchin2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Way cool!! What a way to preserve a great memory for your son.

Anxiously awaiting the results of this year's drawing- we're down to under a month!!


----------



## LIONhunt64 (Mar 10, 2019)

Sweet Bull


----------



## DBorn (Jan 15, 2016)

cool


----------



## Buffalo Jake (Apr 23, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Bigtoeballew (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm sure he loves it!


----------



## Saintsfan2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice bull


----------



## rwk83 (Mar 27, 2019)

that looks solid!


----------



## wfo archer (Mar 16, 2010)

nice


----------



## Elayhu (Mar 11, 2019)

Awesome! Nice mount!


----------



## Big Guns (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice mount!


----------



## LShevill (Jul 12, 2019)

Nice job.


----------



## Brandon-MyCamoExchange (Jun 19, 2019)

That looks great! Nice job


----------



## Bth340 (Jul 19, 2019)

Good job


----------



## rockyraccoon02 (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice[emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammccormick (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice


----------



## nitr027 (Apr 11, 2019)

good job


----------



## moosewhisperer1 (Dec 30, 2018)

good job


----------



## nphillips565 (Aug 5, 2019)

good work


----------



## Tc406 (Jul 24, 2019)

Sweet! Thats some serious beam!


----------



## noclueo2 (Jan 22, 2018)

Awesome, congrats on a awesome animal!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bgolden1978 (May 20, 2018)

Nice


----------



## tacomeyers15 (Jul 27, 2017)

Awesome bull!


----------



## Jzoch (Aug 28, 2019)

Stud!!!


----------



## brian.kass (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

awesome bull!


----------



## beaston (Oct 4, 2010)

Great job and a great pose

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyFF3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Nice Job!


----------



## Bmf_68 (Jan 7, 2020)

nice bull


----------



## turkarcher87 (Feb 16, 2020)

Awesome mount!


----------



## NJnewbow (Feb 10, 2020)

wow.. great mount


----------



## Schluete (Feb 20, 2020)

Cool way to display the length of the rack- looks good.


----------



## SULLY305 (Feb 23, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Leaf Shaker (Mar 3, 2020)

Beautiful Bull


----------



## waspocrew (Apr 16, 2020)

Great looking mount!


----------



## AggieJames09 (Sep 25, 2018)

looks great


----------



## Dave32 (Apr 20, 2005)

cool bull


----------



## bigsky2 (May 21, 2020)

Nice job


----------



## Syncshot94 (Jun 24, 2020)

Very nice mount


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

very nice bull


----------



## BeardedBowman1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Looks like he’s trying to hollaback at a cow


----------



## bzachmann (Apr 3, 2019)

Looks good


----------



## Cart54 (Jan 27, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## Therealjoediffie (Nov 4, 2020)

Looks great, congratulations


----------



## N8Crmr (Nov 18, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## Rem788 (Jan 27, 2021)

Nice bull.


----------



## Catchaser39 (Jun 3, 2020)

Nice looking bull. Those open mouth mounts are not a walk in the park to do.


----------



## ecsbowhunter (Feb 26, 2021)

BO-N-ARO said:


> My first post on the forum....
> Finished my son's bull that he killed in Chama this past September. First head this year, still waiting on the tannery to finish up the first batch of capes....





BO-N-ARO said:


> My first post on the forum....
> Finished my son's bull that he killed in Chama this past September. First head this year, still waiting on the tannery to finish up the first batch of capes....


----------



## ecsbowhunter (Feb 26, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## RyanNelson (Oct 7, 2020)

Looks awesome


----------

